# Interesting article on St. Maarten Timeshare troubles



## TUGBrian (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.todaysxm.com/timeshare-the-sick-cousin-of-the-tourism-industry/


----------



## ownsmany (Mar 22, 2016)

Very interesting


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2016)

To the OP, thanks for sharing this newsletter.


----------

